# Photoshop Edits and stuff like that



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

I can do them:lol: I know a lot of people are doing them..but anyway just post what you want it to look like and if you want writing and a picture:wink:


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Sure you can do one for me. Go into my album and pick some pics and use your imagination.


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

If you dont like them I can try other things...anyway here ya go


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Those are great : ) Thanks!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

What kind of PS do you have? I have 7.0 and I have NO earthly clue how to work it! Could you help me?


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Sunny06 said:


> What kind of PS do you have? I have 7.0 and I have NO earthly clue how to work it! Could you help me?


I PMed you about it


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Does anyone else want some made?


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

These two pictures please :]

Junior was just sold and I am trying to get some art work to print out and such because I am going to make a collage on my wall of artwork and my ribbons.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

I'd love ones like what you did with Piper if you had the time? 
(a solid color or something else as the background in the second pic would be much appreciated)


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

if you had some time on your hands it would be great if you could do some for me, you can just go look at the album on my profile and pic one you think would be good to do, or that you have a good idea for. thank you!


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Ill get started. I didnt realize anyone had posted. They should be done by tomorrow


----------



## juneau (Apr 6, 2009)

Her Names Juneau


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Sorry guys. I got side tracked. Im working on them right now though


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Sorry the second one Is kinda cheesy


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

AnnaLover said:


> I'd love ones like what you did with Piper if you had the time?
> (a solid color or something else as the background in the second pic would be much appreciated)


Is the horse Penny Lane or Anna?


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Here you go


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Hope you like it


----------

